# [Q] viber on two different phones



## antonioduarte (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys

It's probably been asked before, but I'll do it anyway

I have two android phones using my main SIM number, I alternate according to my mood or battery draining

I have viber installed on both, and every time I change phone, and start viber, the app asks my number to insert the new code blá-blá, and all my messages and call log vanish

Is there any trick to overcome this issue?

I have two different cell numbers from different carriers

My phones are Samsung S3 mini and Sony Xperia E

Cheers
Antonio


----------



## Viber Team (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Antonio,

Your Viber ID is your phone number - just as you can only have one phone number per device, you can only have on Viber ID per mobile device. 

As a security feature, when Viber is activated on a new device, your account is deactivated on your old device. This ensures that if your phone is lost or stolen, the person that gets your old phone won't be able to access your account. This is why you lose your call and message history.  We recommend that you keep Viber installed on one device, but if you must switch please read here: http://bit.ly/1dapLXE for info on how to back up your message history before deactivation. 



antonioduarte said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It's probably been asked before, but I'll do it anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## StephanBijzitter (Nov 27, 2016)

You're telling me that you disallow two mobile phones logging into the same account, which is technically possible, because you think I might lose my phone and would want to sign out the other account.

Perhaps then, you could create a button in the interface to log out all other devices.
But no, you _assumed_ what your customer would want.



Viber Team said:


> Hey Antonio,
> 
> Your Viber ID is your phone number - just as you can only have one phone number per device, you can only have on Viber ID per mobile device.
> 
> As a security feature, when Viber is activated on a new device, your account is deactivated on your old device. This ensures that if your phone is lost or stolen, the person that gets your old phone won't be able to access your account. This is why you lose your call and message history.  We recommend that you keep Viber installed on one device, but if you must switch please read here: (link removed because this forum does not want me to post links, yet another ****up) for info on how to back up your message history before deactivation.

Click to collapse


----------



## nikapos (Jan 22, 2017)

Viber Team said:


> Hey Antonio,
> 
> Your Viber ID is your phone number - just as you can only have one phone number per device, you can only have on Viber ID per mobile device.
> 
> As a security feature, when Viber is activated on a new device, your account is deactivated on your old device. This ensures that if your phone is lost or stolen, the person that gets your old phone won't be able to access your account. This is why you lose your call and message history.  We recommend that you keep Viber installed on one device, but if you must switch please read here: http://bit.ly/1dapLXE for info on how to back up your message history before deactivation.

Click to collapse



so, the same security feature is not included in the tablet/laptop version? this doesn t make sense. users should have the option to decide for themselves..

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------

has anyone tried backing viber up on a tablet with titanium and then restoring it on the phone?


----------



## nikapos (Jan 22, 2017)

nikapos said:


> so, the same security feature is not included in the tablet/laptop version? this doesn t make sense. users should have the option to decide for themselves..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------
> 
> has anyone tried backing viber up on a tablet with titanium and then restoring it on the phone?

Click to collapse



just tried it, doesnt work...


----------



## pejicgoran (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes it work.


----------



## willstay (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh is that genuine viber team replying? I do not but the theory of security. I have same account viber on my ph, small tablet, big tablet, 2 laptop and a desktop. Now recently got another phone and decided to use both alternately, viber cannot extend to second ph with sim. If i can fool viber that it is tablet, my problem would have solved.


----------



## Slobodan121 (Sep 6, 2017)

I just lost all contacts and chat history when i try to install Viber on new phone (with same number). Viber on new phone was also without chat history and contacts. This "security feature" was completly unknown to me, and it is incredibly counter-intuitive and stupid. Facebok Messinger of course worked perfectly normal on both phones., when it was installed on new phone.


----------



## cyberviber (Jan 1, 2018)

Same crap...this is quite not user friendly from Viber... I lost all my chats, and I can only use on 1 device. Shame on Viber.


----------



## titan_m (Jan 26, 2018)

Same to me. I logged in on the new phone prior to changing SIMs (beacuse I wanted the new phone to be ready when I do so), and every and all messages was deleted without notification. Also, my laptop wanted me to revalidate it with QR. Why doesn't it only warn me there is no fresh backup?


----------



## nikapos (May 2, 2018)

have you tried this? https://www.androidinfotech.com/2016/04/use-same-viber-account-in-two-different.html


----------



## robocopvn (May 30, 2018)

I have installed Viber on my laptop, using Phoenix OS, and I lose all the things in my smartphone.

Really bad, just thought it's like in the Windows 10


----------



## Laf011 (Jun 1, 2018)

As soon as I have bought new tablet with android 7.0 installed, I can't have any more viber on my blackberry Q5 and the new tablet at the same time.


_I can't post the link because I don't have 10 posts on the forum. 
_

support dot viber dot com slash costumer slash en slash portal slash articles slash 1593168


"*Before you start

Download the latest version of Viber on your phone before you add Viber to your tablet. If you don't have the latest version, Viber will not sync between your phone and your tablet.*"


I need to use viber version 5.6.5.1885 on Q5, because only this version work on BB10 OS, and on android 7.0 tablet I can have the latest version. And when I activate viber on the phone, I am immediately logged out from tablet. And vice versa. While I was using viber on my older tablet with android 4.2.2. installed, I didn't have this problem. 



So I need to use viber only on one device. 



I don't know, but viber is definitely forcing us with such manners to have only the latest viber, if we want to have synchronized chats, and also in such manners we have to use only newest mobile devices.


----------



## replica9000 (Jun 16, 2018)

Went to install Viber on my old phone while I work on the current phone.  Didn't realize phones counted as 'primary devices', and that you can have only one.  So as soon as I activated Viber on my old phone, I lost everything on the other phone.  Some sort of warning would have been nice... @Viber Team


----------



## Keboid (Dec 30, 2018)

Viber support is anything but supportive... They cant even understand basic issues like why is there a possibility to use viber primary on phone and secondary on tablet and why cant this be done...


----------



## vasilisaerox (Sep 15, 2019)

We have to find a new app that can do that


----------



## dusan80 (Nov 12, 2019)

Just want to say that telegram sorted it out in a best way possible. You can have as many devices as u like and never will lose chat history. And viber has much bigger user base then telegram! Shame on you viber! If it isn't that a lot of people in my country use viber I would never install it! Telegram is much better in all things!


----------



## lebigmac (Aug 22, 2020)

.


----------

